# It's Been Fifty Years



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm proud to announce that my wife and I were married fifty years ago today. It's been a great adventure. Kay is truly my partner and the best friend I could ever have. Here are a couple of shots from our wedding. Notice my Buddy Holly look. That was probably the last day I saw 172 lbs on my scale.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 6


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 20, 2020)

Congratulations. Now on to 75.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 20, 2020)

Congrats Larry! I wish y'all many, many more

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2020)

That's awesome Larry, Congratulations to you and your lovely bride!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 20, 2020)

Congratulations to both of you!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 20, 2020)

That’s great, Larry. You guys musta been married at 15.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 20, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> That’s great, Larry. You guys musta been married at 15.


Thanks. No, I was 21 and she was a month shy of that so her mom had to sign the marriage license application to give her permission to marry. Those were the good ole days.


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jun 20, 2020)

Awesome...just awesome....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jun 20, 2020)

Congratulations

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 20, 2020)

Congrats! that's a remarkable accomplishment...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2020)

Congrats! Great milestone in life! You guys looked so young! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2020)

Congratulations to you and your bride! Well more so to Kay for 50 years of dealing with you!! LOL we are at 36

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 20, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Congratulations to you and your bride! Well more so to Kay for 50 years of dealing with you!! LOL we are at 36


Thanks Barry. Like you, I'm still in training.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 20, 2020)

Congrats Larry, what an awesome example. And like Barry, she has to be quite a woman!! Best wishes to both of you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 20, 2020)

Congrats my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 20, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Thanks Barry. Like you, I'm still in training.



Speaking of training, would you care to ask your lovely bride how close to fully trained you might be? I’m trying to give my wife an idea of how long it’s gonna take!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 20, 2020)

Congrats. Doesn't seem as many couples get this far anymore.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 20, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Congrats. Doesn't seem as many couples get this far anymore.


You're right. My two brothers are just a few years behind us, one is at 47 years and the other at 44 years, so it runs in the family. My parents were married 69 years and my wife's parents 66 years before their deaths. So I guess we are good at being married.


----------



## rob3232 (Jun 20, 2020)

Congratulations Larry! Hopefully many more to come!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2020)

Congratulations Larry! I just went out to our 15 year anniversary dinner, a month late. Stupid covid. 
I wish you 50 more years of well trained happiness!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 20, 2020)

Congradulations Larry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> You're right. My two brothers are just a few years behind us, one is at 47 years and the other at 44 years, so it runs in the family. My parents were married 69 years and my wife's parents 66 years before their deaths. So I guess we are good at being married.


My wife's sister and BIL just made 52 years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2020)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2020)

_Congrants to you both. And many more to come._

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Jun 21, 2020)

Congratulations, and what a great example of commitment!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Aug 5, 2020)

Congrats to you and your lovely bride. Here's to many many more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Wow Larry congrats on something many only dream for. Congrats buddy and may you have many more.

Mine was feeling frisky last night and ask me to undress her with my words. I thought about it for a minute and looked deep into her eyes and said
You have a spider crawling inside your bra.

i think she was expecting something else based on how she acted! But then again we are only on our 19 year anniversary!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 5, 2020)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wow Larry congrats on something many only dream for. Congrats buddy and may you have many more.
> 
> Mine was feeling frisky last night and ask me to undress her with my words. I thought about it for a minute and looked deep into her eyes and said
> You have a spider crawling inside your bra.
> ...


I never tried that. Maybe that's why we made it to 50.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Well I hope that dont keep me from it!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## whitewaterjay (Aug 6, 2020)

So please tell us, any tips for marriage? Any advice that you can give from your experience? I would love to make it to 50 years and beyond with my wife.

Thanks!


----------

